# IUI / IVF dilemma



## Miss Scarlett (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi ladies

I have made my decision to go it alone and on speaking to my fertility nurse she has told me that I would be unable to get NHS funding I should only consider paying for IVF and skip IUI as i would get actual conception with IVF.

The problem is I am really confused, I have limited finances (probably enough for a couple of shots of IUI or 1 shot at IVF) and i have PCOS (i have had only 2 periods this year!) therefore obviously do not ovulate regularly in order for me to go down route of unmedicated IUI, so i know my only options are either medicated IUI or IVF.  I am unsure of the quality of my eggs, i have to assume they are ok as i am 29 but i really dont know because Clomid did not work for growing big enough follicles which was worrying but then i have heard Clomid is not always hugely successful.

I am concerned about going down the IUI route as i know someone in a similar situation as me who had 3 rounds of IUI (on the NHS) and it did not work and i want to give myself the best possible chance and go down the correct route due to my PCOS.  

I am so confused!! Any thoughts/advice would be so appreciated!

MS x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

HI Miss Scarlett,

Did you use clomid with hsg trigger shots?  I did all my fertility treatment abroad as it's so much cheaper than in the UK.  

I have experience with Stimulated (clomid) IUI with HSG trigger that worked but also know there are some amazing ladies on here who have done other methods.

Dawn


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

miss scarlett have you considered egg sharing if your finances are limited as you are under 35 it is an option to you.
Wishing you luck with your decision
L x


----------



## Miss Scarlett (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for your replies ladies!

Dawn - I went through 2 cycles of Clomid and never got to the point of needing a trigger shot because the follicles were just not big enough and that happened both times so i think it was clear Clomid would not work for me and was about to move on to IUI before my relationship breakdown.

JJ1 - the fertility nurse said that could be an option for me to go down the route of egg sharing, i have given this considerable thought however i am so concerned how i would feel if the other woman got pregnant whether i would find out or not i think it might haunt me! At first i was all for that to also give another woman a shot but on further consideration i am worried about my own sanity and if i could just hand over my eggs to someone else and there could be biological children of mine out there, i am struggling with this a lot! 

MS x


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Miss Scarlett

I was wondering if you should push to be referred to a consultant under the NHS if you are currently speaking with a fertility nurse. Clomid did not work for me and I was switched onto a drug called letrozole which at least made me ovulate and I insisted on having blood tests with my GP to see if I did ovulate, you have to keep asking questions and following up on things otherwise nothing gets done. 

It is a lot cheaper abroad for IUI and IVF, plus ID release sperm donors are available with some European banks.  

Wishing you all the best.

Passenger42 xx


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi Miss Scarlett


I agree with Passenger 42, try and get referred to a consultant (if you haven't been already).  You might have to stamp your foot a little but it's well worth it to talk to someone who knows their stuff and can ensure you have all the right tests curtesy of the NHS.  Metformin eventually managed to get me in some sort of regular cycle (after zilch for years) and then I used clomid and a trigger injection for my two IUI's.  Both cycles only produced one follicle and in the case of the second (successful cycle) it was undersized and I was asked if I wanted to abandon the attempt!!  I did however have multiple endocrine issues so wasn't a simple case   .
My consultant wasn't keen on IVF for PCOS and I wasn't keen on the cost  .  My job would have meant treatment abroad was logistically impossible.
If you can get to see a consultant and establish a regular cycle using medication I'd go for 3 iui's initially. 
Best of luck   
Upsyxxx


----------

